

How I Build a $27,000/year passive income with YouTube - rocky1138
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/24q0ln/how_i_built_a_27000year_passive_income/

======
dm2
I'm amazed by the people who play video games and post play-throughs on
YouTube with millions of subscribers. Even for the ones that don't make $1+
million per year that has to be one of the best jobs available.

Here are some estimated earnings from YouTube:
[http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/celebrity/the-25-h...](http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/celebrity/the-25-highest-
earning-youtube-stars/) Are these numbers correct?

From that list I'm subscribed to CollegeHumor, FPSRussia, and TheRadBrad

